

The Second Coming of Java: A Relic Returns to Rule Web - vrepsys
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/09/the-second-coming-of-java/2/

======
mindcrime
It's funny... for all the hate that gets heaped on Java, you can't deny that
it "just works" and works damn well for quite a few use cases. In the past, it
was popular to suggest that Java was popular only because of the money Sun
spent on marketing, but I don't think that was ever entirely true. Java isn't
the _best_ language in probably any single regard... but it hits a real nice
sweet spot of "good enough" in enough areas, that it's earned it's popularity
and endurance.

Now you kids get off my lawn!

------
mck-
"There is really no platform that compares to Java in that respect. It lets
you write concurrent code — and extremely fast concurrent code."

What about Go?

